

Show HN: Make you own pack of cards SplendidSnap – Teaching Aid - bmsleight_
http://splendidsnap.com/

======
bmsleight_
Splendid Snap is a group card game. It consists of a pack of cards, with a
selection of symbols on each card. On two cards, there is one identical symbol
in common on each card. There will always be one and only one match of
symbols.

I have built a website, (django & python) to allow anyone to make their own
pack by supplying the raw ingredients of a word list or images or both.

The maths behind how many symbols on each card is fun -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fano_plane](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fano_plane)
Code in github.com

